# تنبؤات الكتاب المقدس



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواتي

انا عندي سؤال جديد

حدد ممكن يوقلي اصحاحات من الكتاب المقدس عن تنبؤاتة للمستقبل

يعني قال حجات وفعلا حصلت 

ممكن ..؟؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

*نبوات بخصوص ايه؟
*


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

> *نبوات بخصوص ايه؟*


 
لا قصدي يعني

حاجة قلها الكتاب المقدس وحصلت في زمنا دة او لسة هتحصل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مايو 2010)

نبوات عن ايه ..
فمثلا توجد نبوات عن المسيح يسوع فى حوالى 300 نبوة ..
فانبياء الله السابقين تحدثوا عن رسالة المسيح وحياته وموته وقيامته .. قبل مجئ المسيح بمئات .. والالاف السنين.

خدى مثلا نبوة دانيال 9 .. والتى تحدد وقت مجئ المسيح على الارض بدقة متناهية ..


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

تنبؤات في العصر الحديث يعني في زمننا هذا اذا سمحتم, حتى يثبت لي وللاجيال الحديثة بانه من عند الخالق وانه هو الدين الصحيح والوحيد.


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

بالضبط زي ما قالت زهرة السلام


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

*نبوة عن ظهور النبى الدجال 
ايه رائيك فيها
* إنجيل متى 7: 15

«اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!

2) إنجيل متى 24: 11

وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.

3) إنجيل متى 24: 24

لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا.

4) إنجيل مرقس 13: 22

لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا.

5) إنجيل لوقا 6: 26

وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ إِذَا قَالَ فِيكُمْ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ حَسَنًا. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ يَفْعَلُونَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ.

6) رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2: 1

وَلكِنْ، كَانَ أَيْضًا فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكًا سَرِيعًا.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

*نبوة عن خراب اورشليم قالها المسيح نفسه
وتحققت عام 70 ميلادية بتدمير تيطس القائد الرومانى اورشليم
**«فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ ­لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ­*
*16 فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُب الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،*
*17 وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئًا،*
*18 وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ.*
*19 وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ!*
*20 وَصَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ هَرَبُكُمْ فِي شِتَاءٍ وَلاَ فِي سَبْتٍ،*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس فيه كثير من الاعلانات النبوية سواء تحققت او ستتحقق 
ياريت نوضح ونحدد علشام محدش بيسال سؤال عام بالحجم دا

*


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

يا اخي الكريم  تحدث لنا عن واقعة ذكرها كتابكم وحدثت في عصرنا الحديث , يعني انا اكون شايفها وعرفاها بش عن شيء لسا حيصير في الزمن البعيد ( حاكون ميتة) حسب دينكم طبعا.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> يا اخي الكريم تحدث لنا عن واقعة ذكرها كتابكم وحدثت في عصرنا الحديث , يعني انا اكون شايفها وعرفاها بش عن شيء لسا حيصير في الزمن البعيد ( حاكون ميتة) حسب دينكم طبعا.


*يعنى مثلا عايزة نبوة عن برجين التجارة العالمى
ولا نبوة عن سقوط بغداد
ولا نبوة عن بن لادن
ولا عن الانتخابات الرياسة القادمة
نعقل شوية فى كلامنا 
المحتوى النبوى للكتاب هو يخص خلاصنا بصورة مباشرة ومجئ المسيا 
نبوات تحقيق المسيا تمت وتحققت
السفر الوحيد النبوى فى الكتاب المقدس هو سفر الرؤيا 
وبيحكى اهم الاحداث اللى هتمر علينا من صعود المسيح لمجيئه التانى 

*


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

وكيف بدك تثبت لفتاة عمرها 17 سنة بان هذا هو الدين الصحيح ان لم يوجد في دينكم ما يدل على هذا , انا لم اعش وقت المسيح حتى اصدق ولن اعيش حتى ياتي الدجال الذي تتحدث عنه , انا اريد شيء واحد على الاقل جدث في عصرنا الحديث وكان مذكور في كتابكم .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 مايو 2010)

سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله. يو 16: 2



والمسلم الشاطر يعرف هي بتكلم عن مين لانهم دئما يعتقدون انهم يقدمون خدمات الله


13 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.

كده كافيه او واضحه اوي صح​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> وكيف بدك تثبت لفتاة عمرها 17 سنة بان هذا هو الدين الصحيح ان لم يوجد في دينكم ما يدل على هذا , انا لم اعش وقت المسيح حتى اصدق ولن اعيش حتى ياتي الدجال الذي تتحدث عنه , انا اريد شيء واحد على الاقل جدث في عصرنا الحديث وكان مذكور في كتابكم .


*شايفة ان فى عصرنا حاجة مهمة علشان ربنا يقولنا عليها مقدما
مثلا محمدك قالك طبختوا ايه النهاردة فى القران علشان كدا صدقتى انه نبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياعزيزى اللى انت بتقوليه دى سذاجة مش اسئلة
كل حاجة اتذكرت فى الكتاب اتذكرت فى نطاق خلاصنا 
يكفى ان كل مانطق بيه انبياء القديم عن شخص المسيا تحقق بحذافيره فى شخص يسوع 
دا المحتوى النبوى المترابط
بس مش هيتنبا لينا انبياء الله الصالحين عن هزيمة كوريا فى كاس العالم عام 2010
ولا فوز الارجنتين ببطولة كاس العالم لليد 
انتوا فكركوا ايه عن النبوة واحد قاعد بمنقد ويقول كتاكيت وبعدين يقول نبوة 


*


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

ارجوك ما الذي كتبته لم افهم شيئا ارجوك وضحلي .


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> ارجوك ما الذي كتبته لم افهم شيئا ارجوك وضحلي .


*نوضحلك ايه بالظبط*


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شايفة ان فى عصرنا حاجة مهمة علشان ربنا يقولنا عليها مقدما
> مثلا محمدك قالك طبختوا ايه النهاردة فى القران علشان كدا صدقتى انه نبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ياعزيزى اللى انت بتقوليه دى سذاجة مش اسئلة
> كل حاجة اتذكرت فى الكتاب اتذكرت فى نطاق خلاصنا
> ...



انت عارف انا بدي ايه , انا اللي قصدته واللي انت عارفه طبعا , احكيلي عن واقعة مهمة للبشرية
جدثت في العصر الحديث ليكون اثبات بان دينكم هو الصحيح , لانه ان لم يوجد فان الخالق قد اعطى لي العذر بعد الايمان به وبالتالي من عدله ان لا يحاسبني .
ارجوك وكما قلنا في العصر الحديث.


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> ارجوك ما الذي كتبته لم افهم شيئا ارجوك وضحلي .



ما هو المحتاج توضيح كل المكتوب واضح مثل الشمس

والكلام سهل ولكن من لديه عين يري ومن لديه اذن للسمع يسمع


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> انت عارف انا بدي ايه , انا اللي قصدته واللي انت عارفه طبعا , احكيلي عن واقعة مهمة للبشرية
> جدثت في العصر الحديث ليكون اثبات بان دينكم هو الصحيح , لانه ان لم يوجد فان الخالق قد اعطى لي العذر بعد الايمان به وبالتالي من عدله ان لا يحاسبني .
> ارجوك وكما قلنا في العصر الحديث.


*حصول مصر على كاس الامم الافريقية 4 مرات صح؟
اكيد هو دا الحدث المهم اللى اشتركت فيه جميع الاديان بانهم اتنباوا عنه 
*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> انت عارف انا بدي ايه , انا اللي قصدته واللي انت عارفه طبعا , احكيلي عن واقعة مهمة للبشرية
> جدثت في العصر الحديث ليكون اثبات بان دينكم هو الصحيح , لانه ان لم يوجد فان الخالق قد اعطى لي العذر بعد الايمان به وبالتالي من عدله ان لا يحاسبني .
> ارجوك وكما قلنا في العصر الحديث.



ارجعي للمشاركه الاوله المكتوبه مني و انظري لها كويس جدا 

من هم الذين يعتقدون انهم يقتلون البشر  وذلك خدمه الله

ولا عند اليهود ولا عند المسيحين

ولكن موجوده لدي المسلمين


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

كلكم ذكرتم لي شيء واحد فقط 
شيء واحد فقط من كتابكم
وبعدين هو لم يذكر المسلمين حتى في هذه الجملة( بغض النظر ان المسلمين لم يفعلوا هذا طبعا)
اهذا فقط ما لديكم.


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

اذا لم تذكروا لي شيئا اخر مقنع وقد حدث فعلا , اذا لا يوجد داعي بان اسال عن دينكم لاني عرفتوا , وسيسامحني المسيح على ذلك لانه لم يذكر لي شيئا ليحاجني به.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> كلكم ذكرتم لي شيء واحد فقط
> شيء واحد فقط من كتابكم


*شئ ايه يا بنت الحلال متركزى علشان توفرى علينا وعلى نفسك
شئ ايه
نبوة عن ايه فوز مصر فى امم افريقية ولا عن البلد المنظمة لكاس العالم2010
عايزة نبوة عن ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> اذا لم تذكروا لي شيئا اخر مقنع وقد حدث فعلا , اذا لا يوجد داعي بان اسال عن دينكم لاني عرفتوا , وسيسامحني المسيح على ذلك لانه لم يذكر لي شيئا ليحاجني به.


*لو داخلة هنا علشان حاسة بتعب فى ضميرك وعايزة تخدرى ضميرك دا مش موضوعنا
الكتاب المقدس كتاب خلاص وكل المذكور فيه حتى من محتوى نبوى يخص خلاصنا 
كل الانبياء تنباوا بدقة عن مجئ المسيا قبله باالاف السنين 
وكل الانبياء قدموا فكرا واحدا نبويا عن المسيا
وحتى المسيح نفسه تنبا باشياء اخرى عن ظهور الدجالين اللى هيدعوا بالنبوة وعن اضطهاد الذين سيؤمنون باسمه وعن خراب الهيكل واعطى وعود تحققت بارسالية روحه القدوس وان اسمه سينتشر بين جميع الامم
دا اللى يهمنا ويخصنا
بس ماما طبخت ايه النهاردة ومين هيفوز بالبطولة دا تروح لقناة دريم يقولولك تحليل عن المباراة الفكر الالهى مبيتكلمش عن غير مايخص خلاصنا واعلانات الله لنا 
*


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

وعلى فكرة انا كنت مسيحية في الاول ده بس للمعرفة


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> كلكم ذكرتم لي شيء واحد فقط
> شيء واحد فقط من كتابكم
> وبعدين هو لم يذكر المسلمين حتى في هذه الجملة( بغض النظر ان المسلمين لم يفعلوا هذا طبعا)
> اهذا فقط ما لديكم.



بلاش لف ودوران حتي لا يغلق هذا الموضوع

وهو لزم يقول المسلمين طب ما هي واضحه حتي المجنون يدركها والاعمي يراها

وبعدين في الف النبوات لم تحدث بعد  وفي نبوات تحققت مثل النبي الكاذب لان يوجد بعد المسيح غير مدعي النبوه 

وفي الاضطهاد من الوحيدين  الذين يقتلون تحت ادعاء في سبيل الله غير المسلمين

ولا فعلا انتم عيزين نبوات عن الرئاسه و الانتخابات وعن الكوره وكأس العالم وعن اخر ما حدث في عالم الموضه والازياء

هو في اوضح من كده 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

المسلم عندما يمثل انه لا يري ولا يفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> على فكرة انا كنت مسيحية في الاول ده بس للمعرفة


*طيب اتعلمى تتكلمى الاول يعنى طفلة ومش عارفة تجمعى كلمتين على بعض وكمان بتنصبى احترمى عقول اللى بكلموكى
واحسرتاه على مافعله ابن امنة فى عقول العرب 
*


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

بسسسسسسسسس بقة

بص ياعم الي قدامي

انا قصدي وقصد زهرة السلام

انك تطلع لينا نبوة حصلت دليل علي صدق المسيح 

مثال 

زي سيدنا محمد قال من علامات الساعة 

تطاول البنيان في مكة وعلوها

وفعلا حصل 

عايزين بقة دستة من السيد المسيح عن نبؤاتتة بالمستقبل دي الحكاية يا اخوانا​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (2 مايو 2010)

سلام 
داند وزهرة السلام 
الكتاب المقدس كتاب ديني 
فالله لايحتاج ل تنبؤات او اعجازات  لاثبات صحة كتابه كما تتخيليون ،
الكتاب المقدس تنبأعن النبي الكذاب بشكل واضح وقاطع وثبتت صحة هذه النبوءة بعد 600 سنة 
ولكن هناك حقائق تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدس 
حقائق علمية تاريخية جغرافية 
ايات وردت في الكتاب المقدس وتحققت ، اكتشفت صحتها في عصور سابقة او عصرنا هاذا 
سواء عن كروية الارض او الرعد والبرق ا و الجاذبية الارضية وعشرات الحقائق الاخرى ،

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> وعلى فكرة انا كنت مسيحية في الاول ده بس للمعرفة


*لو كدبتى تانى هنعملك درس ممكن ميعجبكيش
هنا بنطرح فكر بفكر سيادتك مش عارفة تتكلمى يبقى متغلوشيش على الموضوع باى كلام فارغ 
دلوقتى فتحتى القران ولاقيتى مكتوب فيه اسم فارس احلامك وماما هتتطبخ بليل ايه على العشا قولتى ياسلام نبى نبى يعنى مفيش كلام 
شايفنا يا حاجة داقين عصافير 
*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> وعلى فكرة انا كنت مسيحية في الاول ده بس للمعرفة



بلاش تتدليس وكذب

عرفه ليه علشان كل المشاركات تقول انك مسلمه ابا عن جد

بلاش الاسلوب دي حتي لا تعرضي نفسك للطرد من المنتدي

ده كلام انسانه كانت مسيحيه:

وبعدين هو لم يذكر المسلمين حتى في هذه الجملة( بغض النظر ان المسلمين لم يفعلوا هذا طبعا)

انتي كاذبه 

بغباء كشفتي كذبك

ارجو من اداره القسم والمنتدي غلق الموضوع لانه اصبح يحمل كذب وتشتيت وتتدليس والدوران في حلقات دون الوصول لهدف مع السأل


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

*aشوفى يا حاجة دندن انت وزهرة لو مفرنا هنا هنواد او مسلمين فاتحين بقنا وبنريل على نفسنا يبقى انتوا غلطانين هنا موجودين اللى علموا البدو يعنى ايه حضارة 
زطبعا انتوا الاتنين بتحملوا فكر بدوى ساذج زى مقولت لسيادتك اهى الحاجة بتقول الرسول تنبا عن العمارات والابراج شكله كان شغال مقاول بعد الضهر بعد لما يخلص اوقات العمل الرسمية للنبوة حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة مكة الوثنية
ثانيا تفاهات الاسلام لا تناقش فى قسم المسيحيات
سالتوا عن المحتوى النبوى للكتاب وقدمنا ان المحتوى النبوى يخص خلاصنا بتنبوات قد تحققت فى شخس المسيح ونبوات عن احداث حدثت بعد صعود المسيح من خراب اورشليم وعن مجئ الانبياء الكذبة وعن اضطهاد المسيحين باسم الله
وعن علامات قيام الساعة اعادة المجد لاسرائيل واعادة بناء الهيكل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مايو 2010)

> تطاول البنيان في مكة وعلوها


*بقولك ايه يا حاجة وانتى جاية والنبى فى ديلك تبقى تجيبى الحديث بلفظه وصح علشان محرجكيش ويبقى منظرك مش ولابد*


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *aشوفى يا حاجة دندن انت وزهرة لو مفرنا هنا هنواد او مسلمين فاتحين بقنا وبنريل على نفسنا يبقى انتوا غلطانين هنا موجودين اللى علموا البدو يعنى ايه حضارة *
> *زطبعا انتوا الاتنين بتحملوا فكر بدوى ساذج زى مقولت لسيادتك اهى الحاجة بتقول الرسول تنبا عن العمارات والابراج شكله كان شغال مقاول بعد الضهر بعد لما يخلص اوقات العمل الرسمية للنبوة حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة مكة الوثنية*
> *ثانيا تفاهات الاسلام لا تناقش فى قسم المسيحيات*
> *سالتوا عن المحتوى النبوى للكتاب وقدمنا ان المحتوى النبوى يخص خلاصنا بتنبوات قد تحققت فى شخس المسيح ونبوات عن احداث حدثت بعد صعود المسيح من خراب اورشليم وعن مجئ الانبياء الكذبة وعن اضطهاد المسيحين باسم الله*
> *وعن علامات قيام الساعة اعادة المجد لاسرائيل واعادة بناء الهيكل *


 
انا مش هرد عليك لان كلامك كلو لخبطة في لخبطة وشتيمة 

متستهلش اي تفاهم ونقاش

ادي اول مكارم من المسيحين

وبعدين انا بديلكم مثل عشان انتو مفهمتوش سؤالي يا استاذ


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا حاجة وانتى جاية والنبى فى ديلك تبقى تجيبى الحديث بلفظه وصح علشان محرجكيش ويبقى منظرك مش ولابد*


 

*برافو وجهت وجة نظرك بكل احترام وادب *

*انا مش عايزة اناقش معاكم تاني *

*سلام *


----------



## Kiril (2 مايو 2010)

> انك تطلع لينا نبوة حصلت دليل علي صدق المسيح


المسيح تنبأ عن ان احدهم سيخونه و يسلمه لليهود و يصلب و يقوم في اليوم الثالث

انكم تريدون نبوة حديثة حدثت في عهدنا هذا ؟
ما رأيك في اضطهاد المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط ككل كنبوة لتحقيق المسيح ؟
وليس ذلك فقط , مقتل المسيحيين الابرياء في تفجيرات ارهابية و الارهابيون يظننون انهم يقدمون خدمة لله ( الجهاد )
المسيح تنبأ عن هذا 
و تنبأ عن سقوط هيكل اورشليم
أهذا يكفيك ؟



ملحوظة للأخوة المسيحيين
بليز يا جماعة
طولوا بالكم شوية , اه قابلنا مدلسين كتير 
بس العضوة داند جديدة و اعتبروها متعرفش حاجة 
طولوا بالكم


----------



## بطرس (2 مايو 2010)

الاخت الغالية طارحة السؤال , هذه نبوءة في العهد القديم في سفر زكريا تقول:

  15 فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ بَعْدُ أَدَوَاتِ رَاعٍ أَحْمَقَ 
  16 لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا مُقِيمٌ رَاعِياً فِي الأَرْضِ لاَ يَفْتَقِدُ الْمُنْقَطِعِينَ وَلاَ يَطْلُبُ الْمُنْسَاقَ وَلاَ يَجْبُرُ الْمُنْكَسِرَ وَلاَ يُرَبِّي الْقَائِمَ. وَلَكِنْ يَأْكُلُ لَحْمَ السِّمَانِ وَيَنْزِعُ أَظْلاَفَهَا.
  17 وَيْلٌ لِلرَّاعِي الْبَاطِلِ التَّارِكِ الْغَنَمِ! السَّيْفُ عَلَى ذِرَاعِهِ وَعَلَى عَيْنِهِ الْيُمْنَى. ذِرَاعُهُ تَيْبَسُ يَبْساً وَعَيْنُهُ الْيُمْنَى تَكِلُّ كُلُولاً!  

ألا تعتقدين بان حدثا يمثل هذه النبوءة قد تحقق ؟ و مايزال يتحقق يوميا .


----------



## بطرس (2 مايو 2010)

نسيت ان اذكر ان رقم الاصحاح في سفر زكريا هو11.


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> بلاش تتدليس وكذب
> 
> عرفه ليه علشان كل المشاركات تقول انك مسلمه ابا عن جد
> 
> ...



السلام عليك
حارد باحسن منك زي ما والدي علمني,لا انا بش كذابة ومع انه لست ملزمة بان اتحدث عن اموري الشخصية , ولكن الذي استطيع ان اقوله كان اهلي على المسيحية عندما كنت في 5سنوات من عمري , وبعد هذا ودون ان اذكر التفاصيل اسلموا اهلي (والدي ووالدتي) عندما كنت في 6 سنوات من عمري وانا وحيدة اهلي ورباني والدي على اخلاق الاسلام , ولا اعرف شيئا عن المسيحية , وبعد ان وصلت الى 17 من عمري اعطاني حرية المعرفة عن دينكم .

لذلك اسال عن دينكم , و لا يهمني ان اقتنعت ام لا , وانما ارجوك رد على سؤالنا السابق.


----------



## My Rock (2 مايو 2010)

يُغلق لعدم وجود سؤال مُحدد


----------

